# Poppy ready for autumn and winter walks



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Bought Poppy a new coat today, probably could be a bit more practical, but she loves wearing it and it will keep her warm/dry on walks.










They did have pink but there is no way i am taking her for a walk in a pink coat


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad she loves wearing it! Lolly really isn't sure about her new coat!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks really cute in it! Still have yet to get Obi in his.....why won't it rain properly!!!??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy likes pink


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poppy looks as cute as a button ... perfect colour for her too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Simon I love the red coat it suits her lovely colouring ... but I think Poppy needs a pink one too  xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't think Pushca would need a coat as she's so furry. Do they need one do you think? She defiantly needs rain socks! Her paws get soaked even with early Morning dew


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Simon I love the red coat it suits her lovely colouring ... but I think Poppy needs a pink one too  xxx



We had a long discussion and Poppy said she really didn't want a pink one. Purple maybe, but not Pink. She's also convinced that the only reason i bought her the clothes is to attract girls when we are out on walks.

As if the thought never entered my head:roll eyes:


Simon


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> I didn't think Pushca would need a coat as she's so furry. Do they need one do you think? She defiantly needs rain socks! Her paws get soaked even with early Morning dew


I thought that, but because they are so furry their fur gets wet and then they can get cold.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poppy looks lovely in her red coat, definitely suits her. Lets hope her charms attract the ladies for you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Poppy is sure to get you a girl ... keep walking Poppy in her little red coat, a girl puller for sure .. 

"oh isn't your dog cute in her red coat, what breed is she?" ...I can hear it now .. I feel a story coming on.. Poppy finds Daddy a Gorgeous Girl  ....sorry I do get carried away .. but all good fun xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hmmmmm it's a thought though!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the red coat, she looks really cute. Her face looks similar to a Bichon groom.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww!  Where did you get her coat? I love it!

My boyfriend often says that if he was single Vincent would be the perfect babe magnet  You go get them Simon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Giggling ... yep a cute cockapoo gets the gals attention everytime ...   

Note to self ... Hubby not allowed to walk the dogs without me .. giggling xxx


----------

